# My KBG reno is hideous, I feel like crying



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I have these light green patches in my very dark KBG. It is worse in person. What can I do?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

First thing is to identify what the issue is. Was this a full kill reno? Does the light green grass outgrow the darker grass? Can you pull some of the lighter stuff and take a picture?


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

@gregfromohio

Mine looks exactly the same. I just chalk it up to immature grass or possibly spots that received more urea. Mine was a full Reno.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes it was a total kill reno. And the lighter grass does grow a bit faster. I can pull some up in the morning......


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I had this happen too. Could be that the spoon feeding N isn't getting to all of that yellow area.

Are those areas getting too much water?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Greg I just skimmed your journal. Am I reading correctly that you reno'd your backyard last year and this is your front yard reno from this year with similar Bluebank/Bewitched/Mazama blend?

Grass is young. The color will darken as it matures. You also have different cultivators that will mature and grow at different rates. I expect it will become more uniform as it matures. Don't panic. Feed it. You'll be fine.

I'm on day 125ish of my Bluebank mono Reno and I still have areas that are lighter than others.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I've found that the grass where seed was heaviest tends to take the longest to change from lime green seedling into dark green tillered plant.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

iron and time will fix it. don't fret.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Do you show close ups of the light green vs the dark?
Was it a double kill or a single? 
What was there before? Triv? Was it growing or dormant?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> First thing is to identify what the issue is. Was this a full kill reno? Does the light green grass outgrow the darker grass? Can you pull some of the lighter stuff and take a picture?


Below is a pic of the lighter stuff. It grows faster and seems to rip out easier than the kbg. Is it some sort of POA?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Do you show close ups of the light green vs the dark?
> Was it a double kill or a single?
> What was there before? Triv? Was it growing or dormant?


Below are some close ups. It was a single kill but then went over it with spot spray of glyphosate on anything that was still green after the kill. I dont know what was there before. I tried to get pictures showing the line between the dark KBG and the lighter hideousness.... I dont know if there is anything I can do but wait until next year?


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

The closeup photo you posted doesn't seem inconsistent with _Poa trivialis_ but I'm far from an expert. I'm also in the Akon area and have some stuff that looks similar, but I can't totally convince myself it's _P. trivialis_ (It's not _P. annua_) and wonder if it could be one of the lesser talked about Poa species (like _P. compressa_). At the very least your yard looks much nicer than mine does!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The blades are too wide for triv I believe. I'm not sure it's regular bluegrass either. At first glance I was thinking annual ryegrass but I'm not sure.

Does the auricle look like this?



Here's some information on annual rye with pictures. See if it looks similar to what you have.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/annual-ryegrass


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> The blades are too wide for triv I believe. I'm not sure it's regular bluegrass either. At first glance I was thinking annual ryegrass but I'm not sure.
> 
> Does the auricle look like this?
> 
> ...


@SNOWBOB11 When I zoom in on the blades I don't see any auricles. I could be certainly wrong and there could also be multiple grass types in there. Below are two zoomed in areas from @gregfromohio image. I've very new to grass identification.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks to all that opined. Whatever it is, I cant do anything about it until next year. I'll keep my journal updated along the way


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

If that's rye, spray tenacity in spring, let it turn white, then repeatedly mow low 2x times a week. I was able to defeat this stuff with that method a couple years ago.
It will die off with frequent low cuttings, it can't cope.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

When did you seed? That grass looks very mature for being a recent renovation.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

If he aerated he may have awoken a sleeping weed seed.


----------

